

We (Mozilla) Fight For the User  - Garbage
http://www.aminutewithbrendan.com/pages/20110721

======
michaelchisari
I've sent Mr. Eich an email, I'm very interested to see where Mozilla is going
in terms of open social networking. While Google+ might be the next
centralized ship that everyone jumps to (after Facebook, Myspace, Friendster),
I have no doubt that the future of social networking is decentralized. While
there is very interesting work being done (and hopefully my project* would be
included in that assessment), it may be the case that an organization with the
clout and resources of Mozilla may be the most likely hope for moving away
from walled gardens.

* <http://opensource.appleseedproject.org/>

------
kierank
This tweet is apt:

<http://twitter.com/#!/spectralhole/status/69513328166313984>

~~~
ZeroGravitas
While I agree with at least part of the sentiment in the tweet, I'm not sure
it's relevant, for multiple reasons:

1\. The photo's 4 years old, 2\. It's not clear that they're all running Mac
OS X 3\. Mozilla actually delivers products on OS X 4\. Mozilla's stated
mission is web freedom, not software freedom (though the two are intertwined
to a degree). 5\. What nice things are being denied? (The only candidate I can
think of is H.264, which again was an issue of web freedom, not software
freedom).

Very similar points apply to Mozilla delivering a webkit-based browser on
iPhone/iPad.

------
pasbesoin
Every time I make my browser do what _I_ want, rather than what some cruft-
riddled server wants, I'm reminded of this.

Just don't let the designers hollow you out from within.

